# Samsung Galaxy S, 2.3.6, GSM Unlock with ADB not working...



## tweenprincess (Jan 19, 2013)

Not of the one shot apps are working, and I am having problems getting any methods to work. In all tut's i use, some step fails everytime. At this point, I can get ADB to register the device with adb devices, however, reboot with adb reboot bootloader does not seem to take me to fastboot. Can anyone please help me get my girlfriend off my back by helping GSM unlock this phone???


----------

